# Sage Barista Express: Too long grind



## Novediti (10 mo ago)

Hi all, I have problems with my Sage Barista Express from the start. It keeps grinding too long. My dial is at the lowest but still there is too much coffee in the piston so I abort the grinding manually but that is not the way. 
Is there a way to fix this?
Thx!


----------

